# 335d transmission



## craig1214 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm coming from a 335xi with steptronic. I've always had manual transmissions until this car, and I have to say I love this automatic. It shifts quickly and just doesn't have the negatives I notice in normal automatics. It helps that the torque curve is pretty flat so acceleration is good even at low RPMs.

Does the 335d have essentially the same transmission and related characteristics as the 335 gas models? I didn't notice any negatives in my short test drive.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

The 335d A/T is coded as 6HP26Z which I believe is the same one in the E60 V8's. The 335i A/T is 6HP19Z. I think the only difference is the mechatronics(sp?).


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

If I remember correctly 335d AT is same as AT used in 7 or 5series. From my perspective transmission is even better than 335i AT i drove once.


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

Earlier build 335d's (until 2009/08/28) had the ZF 6HP26Z or TU (technical upgrade) which thereafter was re-designated the 6HP28. The 6HP26/6HP28 is also found on the E65 7-series and E70 X5 4.8i's. The 6HP28 is a very nice transmission, with a good overall step ratio of 6.04 (between 4.17:1 1st gear to 0.69:1 6th gear).

The F10 535d's are equipped with the new 8HP70, which can handle a bit more input torque and has a wider overall step ratio of 7.0 (4.7:1 in 1st - 0.60:1 in 8th).

Cheers


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

Here's a pic of the ZF 6HP28
Edit: Just noticed DnA posted a link to a pic of it as well.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

:thumbup: for the d transmission, at least so far. I had two loaners 328s and transmission in that car is by far the worst I ever drove. No wonder a lot of people say they would buy d if it came with manual. I think they assume d has the same transmission as 328.


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

Unlike the 335i that at least has a ZF 6HP19, the 328i has a GM 6L50E transmission. I can't recall if it's even called Steptronic?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

DnA Diesel said:


> Unlike the 335i that at least has a ZF 6HP19, the 328i has a GM 6L50E transmission. I can't recall if it's even called Steptronic?


I think it is called crap.


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

*328 auto*

If you are going to buy a 328 I say get the manual transmission.

I owned a 328 with the auto at the same time I was driving a 335 with the auto ZF. Although the 328 was a great car to drive, the difference in the engine and transmission combo between the two cars was day and night.

So I kept the 335 and sold the 328 and bought a 335d. Now I am happy with two cars that have plenty of power combined with ZF transmissions.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

tlak77 said:


> :thumbup: for the d transmission, at least so far. I had two loaners 328s and transmission in that car is by far the worst I ever drove. No wonder a lot of people say they would buy d if it came with manual. I think they assume d has the same transmission as 328.


I really don't care for manual Transmission in Diesel vehicles. Power band is too small and you have to change through too many gears. A six speed?:dunno:

Maybe if I lived near mountains and curvies, but here in Florida?:dunno:

I think the 335d tranny in Auto is just right.:thumbup:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I find it a little hard to keep manual transmission diesels in boost but I never have driven one for long periods of time so perhaps could have adjusted to them. But that inability sure did make them feel slower for normal driving than one with an automatic. I guess also with how the turbos are done on the 335d that would perhaps be rather different for me with a manual.


----------



## railroader (Apr 12, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> I really don't care for manual Transmission in Diesel vehicles. Power band is too small and you have to change through too many gears. A six speed?:dunno:
> 
> Maybe if I lived near mountains and curvies, but here in Florida?:dunno:
> 
> I think the 335d tranny in Auto is just right.:thumbup:


Looks like we're of like minds here, guys. I live near "mountains and curvies" and the ZF auto tranny is still just right; and that's coming from a die hard lifetime-owning manual trans guy. I also graduated from an '08 328i with the GM "Craptronic" box-- yech! It shifted harshly, even at "kickdown" was not fun or exhilarating; the whole car had a lesser feel and definitely was _not_ a good intro for me to the Marque and "we build driving excitement," etc.

However, I bet the 328 with a manual might have been a far different animal; dunno.

The ZF box in my 335d is superb in every way. Under smoothly accelerating throttle, I can hardly feel the shift points. It has learned my driving style and seems to guess where I want it to go- it will hold gears coming down grades and shift up/down (in D or DS) just where it should. No regrets at all with this car/engine/transmission combination. Goes together as well as Harley and Davidson, or Smith and Wesson!:thumbup:

I've got some of _those_ products, too!


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

Flyingman said:


> I really don't care for manual Transmission in Diesel vehicles. Power band is too small and you have to change through too many gears.


:yikes: Between my soon to be retired 00 VW 1.9 tdi and the 93 Dodge cummins, both with 5mt I've got 300,000 + miles on the odometers. Lived 15 miles up Coal Creek Canyon (Colorado hwy 72) west of Denver for 5 years. A diesel / mt is a joy in the mountains, just put it in 4th and you're good from 35mph to 60, perfect for running canyons. 

assuming you take 20mph switchbacks at 35 or better


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Just returned from Peru on inspections. I inspect stuff.:dunno:

The driver had a Hyundai Tuscon which appears to have a very peppy CDI in it. I assume it could be a 2.5l engine, I'll have to research that, but it definitely had power and we were traversing some serious mountains known as the Andes.

Again, Florida (Automatic), Mountains (Manual). I would have loved to been able to take my 335D on these roads, but I don't think it would have been a good call. Photos to follow.

The rest of the world is Diesel folks, :dunno: what is taking so long for the US market to appreciate and understand this?


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> Just returned from Peru on inspections. I inspect stuff.:dunno:
> 
> The driver had a Hyundai Tuscon which appears to have a very peppy CDI in it. I assume it could be a 2.5l engine, I'll have to research that, but it definitely had power and we were traversing some serious mountains known as the Andes.
> 
> ...


Ask Saintor..he seems to have a pulse on what the world wants.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

Stugots said:


> Ask Saintor..he seems to have a pulse on what the world wants.


 He mast have his a** handed to him by Rabbit TDI, all that frustration. :bigpimp:


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

tlak77 said:


> :thumbup: for the d transmission, at least so far. I had two loaners 328s and transmission in that car is by far the worst I ever drove. No wonder a lot of people say they would buy d if it came with manual. I think they assume d has the same transmission as 328.


Hey, no fair! I currently drive a 328i with the 6-speed auto and while it isn't the most high-tech tranny out there it's very smooth and doesn't really have to handle much power (230HP). If I was dealing with 300HP + I may want something that shifts quicker, but for the 328 it's quite sufficient.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

To each their own, I had a 2009 328i for a couple thousand miles and a 2010 338i for even longer. There was always something about how their transmissions that I did care for at all. I was not even comparing them to another BMW at the time either.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hu99 said:


> Hey, no fair! I currently drive a 328i with the 6-speed auto and while it isn't the most high-tech tranny out there it's very smooth and doesn't really have to handle much power (230HP). If I was dealing with 300HP + I may want something that shifts quicker, but for the 328 it's quite sufficient.


Sorry for getting you upset :angel: My experience comes from two 328 with low millage both had less than 5k, and both were loaners (It may not be good representation - people don't care about them much). I was not about how quick it would shift, shifts were far from smooth and not were expected when accelerating or decelerating. Driving through the city traffic was bad, on the hwy it felt that transmission was not geared right towards available power. I came from Honda v6 not much tq but good enough hp and transmission was doing ok (gears were set towards high rpm). Earlier, I had ford mustang V8 plenty of tg transmissions were ok with regular driving) no gear hunting, but during heavy acceleration I felt like my neck was going to snap


----------



## Not_A_Pro (Jul 16, 2021)

Hello everyone, I'm sorry if this isn't the right place or way to post this. But I just bought my first BMW--2011 335d. And I love it like crazy. But quick question. In the desire to save money, I decided to do the oil and transmission fluid myself right away so I'd have a record of it. The oil was easy of course. And the transmission fluid change was insanely difficult (although took me an hour or two longer than planned). BUT, I found out after reinstalling everything that I had missed one bolt when reinstalling the mechatronics unit. I'm pretty sure its one of the bolts that goes closer to the solenoids (not the short ones). I replaced the Double D Gasket and Sealing Sleeve inside, if you're wondering why I took it off to begin with. valve sleeves seemed fine and the ones I ordered didn't fit, so just did the other two. But after I got everything reinstalled, noticed the extra bolt. I know, I'm a massive idiot for not being more careful. Did the correct torque on all the bolts, might have gone a little extra on the torque for the other mechatronics bolts.

Question is, will it be okay until my next fluid change in a year or so? I don't want to waste $100 of fluid by getting back in there and replacing the bolt. But if I'm risking destroying the transmission or something like that, obviously it would be worth it.

What do you all think? And thank you ahead of time. So happy to be a (super amateur) part of the BMW family .


----------

